# Pour l'amour d'un iMac mandarine...



## mp_ (10 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir à tous

Voilà mon problème. J'ai récupéré un mandarine, mais en version iMac (G3, donc, 333 MHz, un Rev.C ou D, je sais pas).  
Son problème : quand on le démarre, le "boing" se fait entendre, le bouton power se met à clignoter en rouge (sans même passer par le vert) et faisant un bruit de clignotant. Jusque là, pas de soucis, "c'est le THT".
Cependant, la machine démarre quand même ! Le disque dur gratte, et OS 9 démarre. Le raccourci pomme-alt-maj-power l'éteint sans problèmes. Hors, il me semblait avoir lu que un souci de THT empêchait purement et simplement le démarrage de la machine.

Alors, quel est votre avis ? THT et je retrousse mes manches (bien que par ce beau temps, elles le sont déjà  ) ? Ou bien autre panne ?

Bon, je vais déjà rectifier le titre de ton topic, car il prête trop à confusion avec le fil sur les iBook !


----------



## gerardB (11 Mai 2008)

Salut,
est-tu sur que ce n'est pas un 266 Mhz?? J'ai un iMac mandarine et c'est un 266 Mhz...?! Je reconnais que ça ne répond pas à tes questions, mais si tu part sur une config qui n'est pas la bonne, ce serait bête...


----------



## mp_ (11 Mai 2008)

Salut,

C'est bien un iMac Rev.D, processeur 333 MHz, 32 Mo de RAM (boostée à je ne sais pas combien), dixit l'étiquette collée dans la machine. L'ancien proprio m'a expliqué que la machine s'est mise à ne plus fonctionner du jour au lendemain.


----------



## mp_ (11 Mai 2008)

Problème résolu :

Il m'a suffit de donner une grande tape au dos de la machine :mouais: L'écran s'est allumé, la machine a démarré


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2008)

mp_ a dit:


> Problème résolu :
> 
> Il m'a suffit de donner une grande tape au dos de la machine :mouais: L'écran s'est allumé, la machine a démarré



Je subodore que la résolution de ce problème ne se départira pas d'un côté "provisoire", au vu de la nature du remède !

@ gerardB : LesiMac rev C (266 Mhz) et D (333 Mhz) étaient fournis dans les cinq mêmes coloris (d'où leur surnom de "five flavors").


----------



## mp_ (12 Mai 2008)

C'est ce que je pense également. Ce matin il démarre encore, combien de temps tiendra-t-il ?

Pour ma part, je pencherais pour un problème de soudure au niveau du circuit se trouvant au bout du tube.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2008)

Mauvais contact, oui, mai où ? L'iMac "snow" de ma fille n'a généralement pas de rouge au démarrage, mais celui ci finit par revenir avec quelques hésitations, quand la machine chauffe, pour finir par se réinstaller définitivement. Tu peut avoir un problème du même genre, mais ça peut-être aussi le "filament de chauffage" du tube, ou son alimentation, ou plein d'autres trucs (dans le temps, sur les 5200 et 5300, c'était un faisceau de fils défectueux, qui leur avait valu une extension de garantie de 8 ans de la part d'Apple).


----------



## MacOS9.1 (10 Juin 2008)

pas vraiment de solution quand a tous les problemes mais j'ai eu un IMAC DV que j'ai cru pourvoir faire vivre longtemps et je me suis trompe!!

l'ecran etant entoure que de plastique celui ci se degrade et la derniere fois que je l'ai demonte il a casse comme du verre!!!

si il y a un probleme de soudure c'est que de toute maniere il chauffe ce qui veut dire que tot ou tard il ne s'allumera plus. Les Imacs ne sont pas fait pour durer et croyez moi ca m'a fait mal au coeur de l'avoir payer 10000Fr a l'epoque pour le voir se briser sous mes doigts!

cet ordi n'etait pas une bonne idee d'ailleurs le suivant tout blanc est lui aussi tres defaillant!

bonne chance...


----------



## mp_ (10 Juin 2008)

MacOS9.1 a dit:


> pas vraiment de solution quand a tous les problemes mais j'ai eu un IMAC DV que j'ai cru pourvoir faire vivre longtemps et je me suis trompe!!
> 
> l'ecran etant entoure que de plastique celui ci se degrade et la derniere fois que je l'ai demonte il a casse comme du verre!!!
> 
> ...



Bah, à part ce petit écart de conduite de mon mandarine, mes 2 iMacs tournent comme des horloges. 10 ans après, ça force le respect


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Juin 2008)

Le problème de l'iMac c'est l'écran intégré, sinon c'est une très bonne machine.

Les pièce qui claquent le plus souvant :

Carte PAV
THT
Tube
(slot-in)


----------



## MacOS9.1 (12 Juin 2008)

bravo pour que des Imacs durent aussi longtemp tu dois sois pas trop t'en servir soit a cote d'un frigo lol

sur le forum d'apple bcp on vecu 2 ans! le miens 5 avec qlq soucis avec le DD que j'avais change et les memoires mais finalement l'ecran a eu raison du tout! 

j'ai garde la partie ordi et la coque et j'ai jete l'ecran avec le PAV qui etait mort lui aussi autant dire qu'acheter un autre aurait ete plus simple mais c'est trop encombrant trop lourd et franchement pas si terrible sauf si on fait pas grand chose dessus.

j'ai pas mal appris et utilise cette machine et ca me fait mal au coeur de ne pouvoir le voir fonctionne ne serais ce que pour le net....

longue vie a tes imacs


----------

